# ok, so it wasn't exactly "in" the viv



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

but what is the proper name for this big guy? Its about the size of your average shift key *pauses for everyone to look down* Horned beetle is the best I can come up with


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

Some type of rhino beetle (Dynastinae) I believe.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

did you find it in your house or was the pic taken at a zoo or something? i found a beetle that looked similiar to that in my greenhouse and i'm not sure what to do with it. especially if it doesn't live where i live...


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I found it outside my back door here in MD. I stuck it in an empty viv just for some photos. I've seen larger ones in other parts of Maryland too so they're probably from around here.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool, I'm so jelous of your photography skills! 
I stuck mine in a "bug viv" I had from winter when I stuck roaming spiders in there.


----------

